# تطبيق للمنتدى ع متجر جوجل ومتجر أبل ( هل أنت مبرمج ؟ انت مدعو للمشاركه ؟ )



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

باختصار عاوزين نعمل تطبيق للمنتدى
زى تطبيق الفيس بوك بالظبط

-يعنى لما اشارك فى موضوع يجيلى تنبيه فى الموبيل كتنبيه الفيس بوك بمن اضاف مشاركه
-لما يجيلى تقيم يجيلى تنبيه
-لما تجيلى رساله يجيلى تنبيه
-لما يجيلى اى تنبيه بيجى هنا فى المنتدى  فيجيلى كتنبيه ع الموبيل " أشعارات "


------------
اى فكره تخص التطبيق نتمنى نضيفها هنا وبعد كده نشوف امكانية التنفيذ ومين مبرمج يقدر يساعد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*يلا علي خيرة الله طبقوا وانا معاكم

*بس انا معنديش فون
كده التنبيه هيجيلي علي ايه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مبرمجة كومبيوتر ولدي بكلوريوس علوم الحاسبات وليس هذا من اختصاصي ولم ادرس ذلك في جامعتي ابدا وشهادتي حصلت عليها في عام 2005 ربما المناهج تغيرت الان نحو الافضل وهذا من اختصاص  مطوري البرامج ولم يكن وقتها في مناهجنا تطبيقات الايفون والايباد والكومبيوترات الذكية اي ماك لانه لم يكن قد ظهر بعد وكل ما درسناه نظريا اذ ان مختبراتنا تخلو من اية حاسبة او سيرفرات او من سوفتويرات جديدة اذ لم يحدثوا المناهج لدينا لذا دفعتنا ليست لها القابلية عن انشاء تطبيق معين فهذا اختصاص اخر ودراسة ومناهج اخرى هي الاخرى لم تكن متوفرة في جامعتنا اثناء دراستي لذا اليد قصيرة والعين بصيرة اود المساعدة ولكن لا استطيع وما شرحته اعلاه للتوضيح فقط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*في اكتر من تطبيق علي جوجل بلاي 
خاص بالمنتدي 
بس للاسف مش شغالين 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vbulletin.build_36





   ArabChurch


​*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا علي خيرة الله طبقوا وانا معاكم
> 
> *بس انا معنديش فون
> كده التنبيه هيجيلي علي ايه


اتسرق يعنى ولا اية منك هههههههه


----------



## باسم صابر (11 نوفمبر 2014)

على مااعتقد الموضوع هيكون ليه دخل بقواعد البيانات
او هتعتد فى البرمجه على PHP


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في اكتر من تطبيق علي جوجل بلاي
> خاص بالمنتدي
> بس للاسف مش شغالين
> 
> ...



مش شغال ازي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

https://tapatalk.com/

ده ممكن يتم التسجيل من خلال ادارة المنتدي واستخدام البرنامج الخاص بهم 
ووصول التنبيهات


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> https://tapatalk.com/
> 
> ده ممكن يتم التسجيل من خلال ادارة المنتدي واستخدام البرنامج الخاص بهم
> ووصول التنبيهات



مش عارف روك هيوافق يسجل ولا لا
لان منتدى الكنيسه ميفعش فيه اى حاجه وخلاص
عموما هبعتله مشاركتك ونشوف الدنيا فيها ايه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> مش عارف روك هيوافق يسجل ولا لا
> لان منتدى الكنيسه ميفعش فيه اى حاجه وخلاص
> عموما هبعتله مشاركتك ونشوف الدنيا فيها ايه



ده برنامج عالمي مشهور اغلب المنتديات الكبيرة مشتركة به 
وطبعا الراي الاخير للادمن المنتدي هنا


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن طبعاً ال app و ال responsive بس يحتاج تحديث المنتدى الأول..


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن طبعاً ال app و ال responsive بس يحتاج تحديث المنتدى الأول..



نقدر نحدث المنتدى امتى ؟
6سنين :new6:

  يا زعيم بجد محتاجين نحدث المنتدى لنواكب تغيرات عصر الانترنت بما يفيد المستخدم المسيحى وغير المسيحى !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش فاهم حاجة 
متجر جوجل عليه برامج وألعاب وخلافه 
أزاى نربطه بالمنتدى ...او هيفيدنى بأية يعنى ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش فاهم حاجة
> متجر جوجل عليه برامج وألعاب وخلافه
> أزاى نربطه بالمنتدى ...او هيفيدنى بأية يعنى ؟
> *​



*نقولك يا سيدى

مش إنت معاك موبايل ذكى ؟؟؟


لمل يعمل روك موضوع التطبيق (أ.ش.أ)

قوم إيه 

أول لما حد يكتب موضوع جديد أو حد يكتب مشاركة فى موضوع إنت مشترك فيه 

يقوم الموبايل مديلك تنبيه صوتى 

تقوم إنت تنتبه 

و تشوف إيه الجديد

يعد بقى الموبايل أو الكمبيوتر كل شويه 

تيت

تيت

تيت

تيت

:w00t:
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> تيت
> 
> تيت
> ...




تيت تيت تيت دى شتيمه ؟:new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> تيت تيت تيت دى شتيمه ؟:new6:



*يا عم هتودينى فى داهية 

و بعدين عبود محامى : ممكن يعمل لى محضر تعدى :w00t:

:new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا عم هتودينى فى داهية
> 
> و بعدين عبود محامى : ممكن يعمل لى محضر تعدى :w00t:
> 
> :new6:*​



متقلقيش عبود حبيبى من ايام الجيزه :gy0000:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش إنت معاك موبايل ذكى ؟؟؟
> ​*


*لآ ... أنا معايا موبايل عبود 
لية ؟
*​


----------

